# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Куплю >  Скупаю музыкальные инструменты

## [tta]

*самовывоз

*электро-гитару производства СССР, состояние неважно

Jolana, Musima, Orfeus тоже можете предлагать*

Советские Электрогитары
ЭЛГАВА (УНИКА-2)
ЭЛГАВА-В
АДМИРАЛ	
ТОНИКА	
АККОРД	
МУЗА Соло	
Электрогитара ВОЛНА	
УРАЛ 650	
УРАЛ 650А	
ТОНИКА Арт 405		
АЭЛИТА	
АЭЛИТА-2	
СТЕЛЛА	
ЭЛЬТА Соло ЭГС 650	
ЭЛЬТА Соло-Ритм ЭГСР 650
"АЭЛИТА" Арт 230 БЛ	
СОЛО-II Арт 254 БЛ	
СОЛО-II "ФОРМАНТА" Арт 241 БЛ	
СОЛО-II "ФОРМАНТА" Арт 262 БЛ	
"ФУТУРАМА 1 "	
"ФУТУРАМА 2 "	
КРУНК-50	
КРУНК 12-тиструнный	
Электрогитара Одесса
ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА	
Электрогитара "Чернигов"	
Электрогитара "Чернигов2"

Советские Полуакустики
Семиструнная адаптеризованая гитара
АРКТОП (деревянный)	
АРКТОП (пластиковый)	
МАРИЯ-Лидер	
МАРИЯ-Ритм	
Е-335	
Виолин	
ЛВIВ полуакустика	
ЛВIВ Ритм	
Рик 330

Советские БАС-ГИТАРЫ
РОДЕН	
МАРИЯ МУЗДЕТАЛЬ	
ТОНИКА Ленинград	
АККОРД	
БАС	
ВИОЛИН	
МУЗА	
УРАЛ 510Л	
УРАЛ 510Г	
ТОНИКА (Свердловск)	
ТОНИКА (НПО "Кавказ")	
БАС (НПО "Кавказ")	
БАС-2	
ЭЛЬТА ЭГБ 750 "ВОСЬМЁРКА" требуется описание	
БАС	
БАС-I	
БЕЛАРУСЬ	
КРУНК Ани	
КРУНК "виола"	
ОДЕССА "виола"	
ЛЬВIВ

Другие Советские струнные
Лэп-стил	
КРУНК - даблнек (с двумя грифами)	
КРУНК - Электромандолина	
ТУРИСТ 1 - гитара со встроенным усилителем
Двух-Грифовая гитара
акустическая 12-струнка фабрики Луначарского (Ленинград) 
Lignaton Лингатон чешский 12-струнный

*также интересует Банджо, Мандалина*

*Контакная информация: 
e-mail: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] / [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
: +375-29-3-595-705
: +375-29-551-26-76
: +375-25-778-17-24
Сергей*

----------

